# How soon after ovulation does the cervix drop?



## hopefulwishin

Is it like hours or days after Ovulation that it goes from being High to a lower position? Ive tried researching this online, but cant seem to find anything good details about this question.

Ive been checking my CP and July 28th and 29th it was high and soft, wet. Today I checked and its not as high, but feels kind of swollen? I can tell its came down, but doesnt feel really all that firm, but still softish firm. 

I wish I had better words to describe it! :blush: 

Today would be day 16 for me. So I just wondered if its "common" for this to happen around this time? Now from the CP I had on the 28th, day 12, that was really high, soft and I could barely reach it then. Im wondering if I have ovulated then, but then I need to figure out why I had the minor cramping last night, which would have been day 15? Ive never had cramping just a few days after ovulation has occured!?

has anyone else?


----------



## twpnsfs10

Hey, there is no definitive answer as everyone is different. That's why checking your CP for several cycles is important. This way you can decide what is normal for you. Good luck!


----------



## megrenade

I think the cervix generally stays high until AF shows.. it's usually low during your period.. but like (twpnsfs10) said, everyone's different.


----------



## megrenade

also, your ovulation date could be off.. because during ovulation (CD 15, guessing is 1 DPO for you) you can get cramps.. I believe the day before, and even after.

how long have you been tracking/charting your ovulation?


----------



## hopefulwishin

Ive been charting for the past year now. When I ovulate, I get alot of egg white cervical mucus, and my cervix gets really high to the point where I can barely reach it. I was seen by my dr on the 26th for a pap smear, and she said looking at things, I was about to ovulate on my right side within a few days. That was on day 10. I had the egg white cervical mucus, high cervix on day 12. My breasts had begin to hurt that morning, and they continued to hurt that day into the next day. Then my cervix got alittle lower by the next night, which would have been day 13. The cramping took place on the night of day 15. It lasted a few hours while I was getting ready for bed, but wasnt that bad afterwords. Since then my nipples have been very sore, and Im so darn tired.


----------

